# Ginger Beer yeast no good - Help?!



## iVivid (Jul 8, 2016)

I just made a ginger beer kit two days ago, 1/2 and 1/2 alcoholic and non alcoholic (for the 12 year old) and pitched all the yeast, put the half in a 3 gal fermenter, and after the 3 hours bottled the non alcoholic half into swing top grolsch bottles. I checked the alcoholic one today, and realised NO sign of ferment, no positive airlock pressure, not even a bit of foam on the top. Picking the yeast was stuffed. I've found some yeast in the fridge, made a starter, and it is now kicking away.

Easy to pop half into the alcoholic one.

What is the best way to get it into the non alcoholic one? Pop all the tops and pour into a fermenter, and rebottle, or just use a syringe and pop 5ml into each bottle? Ideas? Thanks


----------



## jswordy (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't know what you did, but I would have poured it all back out and then added the yeast.


----------

